# Yesterday on SABC 2



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## zadiac (26/1/17)

This is an awesome plus for vaping. Nice find Uncle @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


>




Nice find uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## th1rte3n (26/1/17)

Well that was unexpected, and from the SABC nogal... Nice one!

Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk


----------



## De_Stroyer (26/1/17)

They were discussing it on Talk 702.
Seems goverment see's it the exact same way as Cigarettes and wants to regulate the same way...


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (26/1/17)

Rob with the winning post of the day again, Thanx for the share Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/1/17)

Thank you @Rob Fisher will spread this interview like wildfire. Thanks also to Uncle Hlaudi for authorising something acceptable.


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/17)

Isn't so refreshing seeing a news piece with a source that is actually educated on the subject.

I am still flabagasted when people ask "is this safer than cigarettes."
And it's because our bloody media sells it in a negative view, which a persons mind is more likely to recall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/17)

That gent's first line, is exactly what I thought, with my common sense when I took my first puff on an eCig, "I am not lighting something on fire, and inhaling the smoke.... " so obviously it's safer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (26/1/17)

How can we get this in whatsapp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (26/1/17)

Gersh said:


> How can we get this in whatsapp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just shared this on whatsapp through the app.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

OMG.. the bloody media...

They are supposed to be impartial, but if you listen to this interviewer...

Whilst this is good for the perception of Vaping, the subtext here, given by the interviewer, is that Vaping = Tobacco = Cigarettes = Shisha = Bad.


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher 

Great to see these guys here in SA talking about the topic on a widely viewed show. They are both great advocates for vaping as a means of harm reduction.


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/17)

Everybody is talking about this interview and here I am, phone no data and work blocks Youtube. Cannot wait to get home to watch it.


----------



## boxerulez (26/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> OMG.. the bloody media...
> 
> They are supposed to be impartial, but if you listen to this interviewer...
> 
> Whilst this is good for the perception of Vaping, the subtext here, given by the interviewer, is that Vaping = Tobacco = Cigarettes = Shisha = Bad.



Leeanne Manas - He is a bastard, he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

